# Good news from Metromile regarding Comprehensive and Collision coverage



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Metromile sent out a newsletter to it's customers indicating that if you have Metromile insurance, you have Comprehensive and Collision coverage at all stages of the ride share process. 
I really hated the idea of only having liability provided by Uber. Metromile put my mind at ease. 
So far I am very happy with Metromile.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

did Jimmy Kimmel's insurance company cancel him after he was on national television driving as an Uber driver?


----------



## Dankuel (Aug 20, 2015)

That's good, however I am about to sign up for MM and am having a hard time finding this info. Could you link a .jpg or .pdf of the newsletter?


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Dankuel said:


> That's good, however I am about to sign up for MM and am having a hard time finding this info. Could you link a .jpg or .pdf of the newsletter?


I suggest calling them and get it in writing, from underwriting.


----------

